# Hello All Newbie Here



## brian_sharpe (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Dennis and everyone else, especially Gene and Vol! I am also a newbie. I joined this forum a week ago and have been reading the threads regularly and enjoying them immensely. I am a Canadian family doctor working in Saudi Arabia for the past 17 years. I turned 54 this year and have started to think about semi-retiring in 5 years. I have been with a lovely Filipina for the past 7 years and plan to retire in the Philippines. I have zero interest in living in Canada again although I love my country. I just can't handle the long winters. I have felt very comfortable whenever I visited the Philippines and that is where I will spend my golden years. I have started looking at real estate now. Cebu is my main interest at this time and I will spend a couple of weeks there in October. I am planning to buy a house and lot (in my wife's name) and then get it leased to me for 50 years (so she can't kick me out - have to be realistic). I am fairly tolerant of risk ( I lived in Saudi during the worse of the terrorism) and feel pretty sure I will fit in nicely in the Philippines. I have a lot of Filipino patients here and have a great rapport with them. Anyway, I am grateful for this wonderful forum to air my thoughts.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

brian_sharpe said:


> Hi Dennis and everyone else, especially Gene and Vol! I am also a newbie. I joined this forum a week ago and have been reading the threads regularly and enjoying them immensely. I am a Canadian family doctor working in Saudi Arabia for the past 17 years. I turned 54 this year and have started to think about semi-retiring in 5 years. I have been with a lovely Filipina for the past 7 years and plan to retire in the Philippines. I have zero interest in living in Canada again although I love my country. I just can't handle the long winters. I have felt very comfortable whenever I visited the Philippines and that is where I will spend my golden years. I have started looking at real estate now. Cebu is my main interest at this time and I will spend a couple of weeks there in October. I am planning to buy a house and lot (in my wife's name) and then get it leased to me for 50 years (so she can't kick me out - have to be realistic). I am fairly tolerant of risk ( I lived in Saudi during the worse of the terrorism) and feel pretty sure I will fit in nicely in the Philippines. I have a lot of Filipino patients here and have a great rapport with them. Anyway, I am grateful for this wonderful forum to air my thoughts.[/QUOTE Welcome hope u like it here,good advise. hope you blend in well.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



brian_sharpe said:


> Hi Dennis and everyone else, especially Gene and Vol! I am also a newbie. I joined this forum a week ago and have been reading the threads regularly and enjoying them immensely. I am a Canadian family doctor working in Saudi Arabia for the past 17 years. I turned 54 this year and have started to think about semi-retiring in 5 years. I have been with a lovely Filipina for the past 7 years and plan to retire in the Philippines. I have zero interest in living in Canada again although I love my country. I just can't handle the long winters. I have felt very comfortable whenever I visited the Philippines and that is where I will spend my golden years. I have started looking at real estate now. Cebu is my main interest at this time and I will spend a couple of weeks there in October. I am planning to buy a house and lot (in my wife's name) and then get it leased to me for 50 years (so she can't kick me out - have to be realistic). I am fairly tolerant of risk ( I lived in Saudi during the worse of the terrorism) and feel pretty sure I will fit in nicely in the Philippines. I have a lot of Filipino patients here and have a great rapport with them. Anyway, I am grateful for this wonderful forum to air my thoughts.


Hi Brian and family. Welcome to paradise. Sounds like you're about to make the big move and really settle down. I know exactly what you mean about the cold winners. I lived in Bottineau and Minot North Dakota for about two years. Great place but once I saw -68f temp, that was enough for me. I'd rather deal with a high electric bill to run an A/C here year-round.
Be sure you check out Subic Bay and the surrounding area before you drop anchor permanently some place. It has a lot cleaner air, far less traffic, and has the same advantages with ocean and beauty at far less the cost. It is also within easy driving distance to Manila for may other things. As a medical professional, you will quickly learn how at-risk you are with doctors here and will want to place yourself and your family within easy reach of good, competent medical care for both now and later when age requires such. Anyway, you'll find lots of good information here and other boards as well. Enjoy your search for just the right little piece of heaven.


Gene


----------



## brian_sharpe (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Gene. Is Subic Bay different from Subic Bay Freeport Zone? Are there gated communities there? I am looking for something mid-range, like 4-6 million pesos. I will be in the Philippines for a couple of weeks in October and November. Planning to look at a few places then. Have you heard of anyone buying a house and lot in their Filipina wife's name and then leasing it back to themselves long term? I don't want to buy a house and then get kicked out of it if the relationship goes sour. It happens. Thanks for your tremendous effort with this forum by the way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Subic*



brian_sharpe said:


> Thanks Gene. Is Subic Bay different from Subic Bay Freeport Zone? Are there gated communities there? I am looking for something mid-range, like 4-6 million pesos. I will be in the Philippines for a couple of weeks in October and November. Planning to look at a few places then. Have you heard of anyone buying a house and lot in their Filipina wife's name and then leasing it back to themselves long term? I don't want to buy a house and then get kicked out of it if the relationship goes sour. It happens. Thanks for your tremendous effort with this forum by the way.


Hi Brian,

I think most people refer to Subic in general as the area both in and around the old Subic Navy base. There is the base as well as Olongapo City, Brgy Barretto and other towns close by.
In the time I spent there I don't recall seeing gated housing areas on base or elsewhere. There are others in the forum that are currently living there that may see this post and add info for you. 
Subic (on base) is one of my favorite places to live. It is safer than in any outside areas as will as being well kept and the water is safe to drink without worry or concern.
I have not personally known any but have heard of many that do the buy then lease-back approach to having a home here. I think it is a personal choice and would largely depend on ones level of trust, number of years married, and possibly many other factors. Even with that lease-back protection in place, I don't know if someone would want to continue living in their home here if once separated. Might not be too safe or healthy.
Again, there are members here that live in or close to Subic that can provide much more current information on the area for you.



Regards

Gene


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

There are a few gated communities,,compounds etc. Much easier to find one to rent for a decent price. I know a few gated compounds quiet,,nice houses guard,,cheap rent.


----------

